# Looking for Wonderfire 2570 by Vermont Castings, LP conversion kit #5093 or compareable parts



## Wilbur1 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello,
I am looking for a conversion kit, part # 000-5093, for the Wonderfire model 2570 direct vent gas stove made by Vermont Castings to convert this stove to LP. This stove is 15 or more years old but is in great shape inside and out.

A tech at Vermont castings said it is obsolete with no replacements. He did say the kit contained:
1. a valve conversion regulator,
2. the pilot orifice,
3. the main burner orifice (brays injector) ( spec sheet shows #82-300)
4. an air baffle
5. instructions and labels.

I do have the spec sheet for this stove that has some additional info.

I would greatly appreciate any help finding this kit or getting comparable parts together.

Thank you very much, Wilbur1


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 16, 2014)

tough one, the air baffle might be the impossible bit. who knows what it looks like, how to fabricate one- and where does it go- etc.

the rest is probably easier...if you posted pictures of the regulator, pilot orifice and burner orifice i might be able to steer you in the right direction


----------



## Wilbur1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's a picture of my regulator, pilot and burner orifice,and the spec sheet to my stove.
Also a picture of the tube that fit up to the burner injector that has an adjustable part I'm guessing for air flow. Would that be where you adjust how your flame burns/looks?
Not smoking or not lifting off the burner and the proper color.

I didn't see anywhere else that looked like a place where some sort of air baffle would be installed. I read in the owners manual for a Reliance model 2600 (which used the same conversation kit), where you add a baffle to the flue/chimney if you were venting straight up through the ceiling over a certain number of feet. Perhaps this is the baffle included in the kit. I'm using the same vent that was used before.
Thanks for your help, Wilbur1


----------



## Heatsource (Sep 18, 2014)

the regulator is easy enough, as is the pilot orifice- a good local hearth shop should be able to round them up for you.
the MB orifice is another story, no idea where you'd get one of those!


----------



## mrheat62 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wilbur1 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a conversion kit, part # 000-5093, for the Wonderfire model 2570 direct vent gas stove made by Vermont Castings to convert this stove to LP. This stove is 15 or more years old but is in great shape inside and out.
> 
> A tech at Vermont castings said it is obsolete with no replacements. He did say the kit contained:
> ...


wilbur, call me todd 800-303-4205 ext 107  sandusky,ohio  have a customer with wonderfire 2570 that is lp and we need to convert it to natural gas.  we can swap parts and help each other.  call me please....


----------



## bluefoot99 (Feb 26, 2015)

wilbur: am looking for same conversion. Tried most of the sources listed with no luck. Also contacted two who wanted to swap parts with no reply.  Any help would be great!  Name of place in U.K for main orifice? regulator#? Anything would help at this point.  

Anybody???


----------



## Wilbur1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello bluefoot99, 
I got my stove going after a lot of time getting everything I needed and we love it.

The main orifice I got from ignus.co.uk they call it a "jet brey 82/300" listed under "injectors". I tried to use the checkout and got a message "we don't ship to your area".  I emailed them and they happily sent it to me with my credit card payment. It was about $15. I got the pilot orifice and had the regulator converted at a propane stove shop not far from me for about $40. The only other thing I had to do was adjust the air shutter to full open I read that in the users manual that I located and will try to attach to this. 
You can find the users manual on this site. Search " Wonderfire 2570 gas stove" . It is a pdf.


----------



## bluefoot99 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wilbur1 said:


> Hello bluefoot99,
> I got my stove going after a lot of time getting everything I needed and we love it.
> 
> The main orifice I got from ignus.co.uk they call it a "jet brey 82/300" listed under "injectors". I tried to use the checkout and got a message "we don't ship to your area".  I emailed them and they happily sent it to me with my credit card payment. It was about $15. I got the pilot orifice and had the regulator converted at a propane stove shop not far from me for about $40. The only other thing I had to do was adjust the air shutter to full open I read that in the users manual that I located and will try to attach to this.
> You can find the users manual on this site. Search " Wonderfire 2570 gas stove" . It is a pdf.



Wilbur1
Thanks for the info. It was spot-on. Have orifice on the way from U.K.  Still having a little trouble with regulator conversion, but am more hopeful than before. Regional hearth store will have nothing to do with retro fitting-conversion other than O.E.M. Local shop still trying.Think I will have better luck with regulator-pilot orifice now main orifice is taken care of. Thanx again


----------

